# fern st raceway



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

this is my friend jay's track that he built.routed mdf,coppertape rails,variable voltage uo to 14 vdc,1 amp per lane.it's in an apartment,so he had to build it with long straights and a curvy section one end and a 180 squeeze on the other.he also built it modular,like sectional track,so other sections could be added.hope you all enjoy the vids.we run 1/32 124 and ho with slide guides.its a fast track with different lap lengths,but each lane has it's own challenges.
[ame=http://s554.photobucket.com/albums/jj434/slotnewbie69/?action=view&current=MOV01902.flv]







[/ame]
[ame=http://s554.photobucket.com/albums/jj434/slotnewbie69/?action=view&current=MOV01904.flv]







[/ame]
i am considering this for my slotcave but in an L configuration.the power sources are two variable voltage laptop computer power supplies,with a kill switch to do controlled starts.jay has two proffesor motor controllers that are great,with variable brakes and sensitivity.strictly fast no magnet racing,and we use a ninco battery operated laptimer arch.hope y'all like the vids!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool show newbie!! I hope that car survived the crash!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Where there a will ....
Cool track. I would like to see the HO cars?

Cheers Ted


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hi ted will take more pics next time.he has two magnatraction porsche 917 with slide guides,and i am doing up a swb tycopro / braids to run on this track.it's good fun,and we have been doing crash and burn races recently which is really making me focus on staying in the slot.and yes,joe the car survived the crash!lol!i think he was showing off a bit for the cameraman!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey hankster!is it possible to move this to the track gallery?i would really appreciate your guys advice on attempting something like this myself.cheers!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Cool track Snewb...*

What scale are those in the vid?...Any HO vids??.. It *would* be nice to have this thread be part of our permanent portfolio... Try a PM to Hankster. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

those are 1/32.the black is a scalextric nascar with supertires and the interior removed,and the white one is an HRS chassis made by slot.it.the black one is my fastest,and almost keeps up with the HRS.i have not been able to race ho lately,but if we get together at our 4 lane ho setup again,i will add more vids.thanks for watching!it's a really fast track,but the turn radii are challenging.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

snewb nice big car track !! the copper must be cool to work with and those turns. can you say deadmans turn! curious about the cave under construction ? keep diggin they might be gainin on ya .slotcam work is superlitive.when your ready to route make sure you ask for help here. so many good guys willin to lend a helping hand.you have the sickness bad ahaaaa glad to see its not only me. let em roll!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey joe.it's for 1/32,but we have a couple MT's with slideguides,and a couple 1/24 carreras,and even a 1/18 scale monster ford gt40 converted from a rc car!just barely fits!the slotcave will be my new workshop /mancave.i will have a workbench for my woodworking projects,as i hope to be building some wooden toys,and i also enjoy working on guitars aswell.i want to have an L shaped layout and i think i could probably squeeze a 13'wide by 16'long L.i would like a techy section in the junction,and then a squeeze 180 at each end.open for suggestions.while i am dreaming up my ideas for a routed track i will have a big ho track on the table,for some fun,as i have more lifelike track than i know what to do with.my dream track would be side by side 1/32 with HO in between,on one track!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

*more fern st fun victoria,bc*

so here's another vid of fern st raceway,for lack of a better name.this time we are both driving.jay is the guy who built the track,who is in the shot.i am the elusive young man off camera who makes a brief appearance...just clic on the pic for the video...watch the cat in the background,his cats have a ceiling height walkway throughout half the apartment.one night i suggested we attach ribbons to the reaR OF THE CARS TO SEE IF THEY WOULD CHASE THEM.THEY WERE INTO A LITTLE,BUT MOSTLY INDIFFERENT.THESE CATS HAVE NO LITTERBOX.THEY ARE TRAINED TO DO THEIR BIZ ON THE TOILET.oops just realized the caps lock was on .sorry.jay also has a bunch of class a cars you wind em up on a hand crank and they will go 200 + feet ona charge.he has a highbanked track set up under the routed track for fun.i will post a pic of one he gave me for my son to ploay with on another thread


----------

